# Flocking to crazy sunrise



## petach (Dec 11, 2013)

Birds flocking under a dramatic sunrise (faved by Yahoo editorial staff)

6D +70-300L




Rush Hour - Maldon by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Fuji X100S, Dawn-Maldon 1 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Dawn - Maldon (2) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one. Nicely done Sir.


----------



## petach (Dec 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one. Nicely done Sir.



thanks for stopping by, appreciated.


----------



## Menace (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the first one - really well done.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 2, 2014)

Love that first shot.

---------------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## cid (Jan 2, 2014)

All of the shots are very nice, but the first one is great!
Since I'm fan of more wideangle shots, I would crop it a little bit :


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

just a stunning shot petach...as others have said, especially that first one!


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shots, looking forward to seeing more.


----------

